# Forest Temptations



## alex08 (27 Dec 2014)

The _sun_ has set over _The Good Side_ setup, leaving room for another project.
Forest Temptations would also follow the "nature style" patterns.
So, let me start with a small description :

**Aquarium**
Aquael Econoline 54L , 60x30x30cm
**Lighting**
-DIY lamp with 2x18 w (Osram 830+865)
**Background**
-White
**Filtration**
-Tetratec EX 400
**Heater**
-25w
**CO2**
-Not yet
**Substrate and gravel**
-JBL Manado 8 kg
-White sand 2 kg
**Fertilizers**
-VIMI Micro, VIMI Accelerator
-PPS-Pro
**Flora**
Eleocharis sp. mini, Anubias barteri var. nana 'petite', Microsorum pteropus needle leaf, Heteranthera zosterifolia, Pogostemon erectus, Elatine triandra, Myriophyllum mattogrossense, Cryptocoryne wendtii brown, Cryptocoryne wendtii green, Littorella uniflora, Ceratopteris thalictroides, Cryptocoryne parva, Glossostigma elatinoides, Flame moss, Fissidens fontanus
**Fauna**
Neocaridina davidi var. Orange, Caridina babaulti var. green, Caridina multidentata (Amano shrimp)
**Water change and conditioners**
10L per week + Aquili water conditioner
**Food**
Dennerle Shrimp King (Mineral, Complete, Protein, Color), New Life Spectrum Crustacean Formula
**Temperature**
25 degrees
**Hardscape**
Red Moore, Seiryu stones

So, how it all went down? Let me show you guys, step by step :

First day, finding a good spot for the wood :





Next, the Seiryu stones :




Then i added a few of the ferns :




Planted around 70% :




Building the trail in the middle with smaller rocks and more small plants :




One of the attractions of the tank, Neocaridina davidi var. Orange :




Close up :




More pics to come!


----------



## Vazkez (27 Dec 2014)

Very nice 

Watching


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Dec 2014)

Very nice indeed...what plans for fish?


----------



## Filip (27 Dec 2014)

Wow! I like yours wood. I would see some pair of Apistogramma in there


----------



## drodgers (27 Dec 2014)

looks great!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2014)

Hi Alex, Looking great mate


----------



## ADA (30 Dec 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Deansie (30 Dec 2014)

Make it look easy


----------



## haytch (31 Dec 2014)

Love it - at what stage did you flood the tank ?


----------



## alex08 (1 Jan 2015)

Thank you, *Vaz*. 

*Troi*, not sure yet. 

*Filip*, i don't think i can do that, do to the population of shrimp. 

*drodgers*, thank you. 

*Roy*, always a pleasure seeing you around. 

*ADA*, thank you. 

*Deansie*, i think it's a simple scape. I wish i had more wood and stones to play with. 

*haytch*, at this point :


----------



## alex08 (3 Jan 2015)

New pics :


----------



## alex08 (4 Jan 2015)

Green day!


----------



## ADA (4 Jan 2015)

Looking amazing do love HZ


----------



## zgmarkozg (5 Jan 2015)

very nice, really looks natural!


----------



## alex08 (7 Jan 2015)

Thank you! 

Here is a short clip with the shrimps :


----------



## alex08 (8 Jan 2015)

_Green everywhere!











_


----------



## alex08 (10 Jan 2015)

_Forest Temptations - 10.01.2015



_


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Jan 2015)

alex08 said:


> New pics :



Can you tell the name of the plant on the right side? That one with fine leaves which is the main group at the photo above?


----------



## alex08 (11 Jan 2015)

*Alexander*, are you referring to Heteranthera zosterifolia or maybe Ceratopteris thalictroides?!

Here's another pic, becoming one of my favourites :


----------



## Ben C (11 Jan 2015)

The Fellowshrimp Of The Ring


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (12 Jan 2015)

Alex, I've asked about Ceratopteris thalictroides. Thanks for the pointing the name of the plant. I remember I had it in the past. It grows very big. What is your plan to keep it under control? Trimming-trimming-trimming? But how exactly? I'd like to know the secret  if you don't mind.


----------



## alex08 (12 Jan 2015)

Yes Alexander, i believe trimming is the key. I don't think it'll grow that big, it doesn't have much light in that area and not much free space.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## alex08 (14 Jan 2015)

Another view of the tank :


----------



## alex08 (31 Jan 2015)

After 3 months :





This is at the end of January and no, the setup wasn't neglected.
I just wanted to see all the plants grow well before i start doing some serious trimming. 





Shrimps enjoying some Dennerle food :





A shrimplet, wandering into the woods :





And here is the new regulator plus a splitter so from now one both setups, Trees of desire and Forest Temptations, will have CO2 injected :









To be continued...


----------



## luckyjim (1 Feb 2015)

Awesome, I love it as it is does it really need a trim? Such healthy growth


----------



## Dantrasy (1 Feb 2015)

Great progression pics. Its come a long way and its looking really good now. well done!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Feb 2015)

Hi Alex, Great Scape Wonderful planting


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (1 Feb 2015)

Hi Alex! Can I suggest you something ?

If you plant more stem plants in the back middle part to reduce the amplitude of the road, just at the back, you'll increase the perspective and your tank will look much deeper and beautiful.  If you plant a narrow leaf plant like rotala walichii, the efect es even more powerful !!

Last but not least, some fish like reed tetras or green neons will look fantastic there!!


----------



## flygja (1 Feb 2015)

Looking effortless as usual Alex! I've never managed to grow nice Crypt wendtii in a tank this size, always grow too big and the smaller growth doesn't look nice. Would be watching yours with interest!


----------



## alex08 (14 Feb 2015)

_Surrounded_




Thank you all for the comments. 

*Robert*, i'm working on that depth, hope to nail it. 
Good idea with the plant choice, will keep that in mind.

*flygja*, i'm not sure what kind of Crypt it is. I also had it in the previous setup, The Good Side, and it also grew like this. Hopefully it'll stay small.


----------



## alex08 (28 Feb 2015)

New friends :

Caridina cantonensis sp. Bee


----------



## alex08 (6 Mar 2015)

Group photos


----------



## alex08 (10 Mar 2015)

_Neocaridina davidi var. Orange_







_Caridina babaulti var. Green_




_Melanoides tuberculata_


----------



## rodoselada (12 Mar 2015)

nice pics!


----------



## alex08 (12 Mar 2015)

Thanks. 

Let's have a look at the setup, a new photo :


----------



## luckyjim (12 Mar 2015)

Nice, very nice


----------



## alex08 (15 Mar 2015)

Thank you, Jim. 

Here is a weekend update :


----------



## banthaman.jm (16 Mar 2015)

Great tank and photos.

Jim


----------



## alex08 (23 Mar 2015)

Thanks, Jim. 

_Caridina cantonensis sp. bee - Female with eggs





Neocaridina davidi var. Orange - Female with eggs






_


----------



## alex08 (23 May 2015)

Blue Ramshorn snail, i just love these guys :





Also, if you guys want to help me with a vote, i just signed this setup into a contest at AquaScaping Aquagoin : http://aquagoin.com/contest#153
Thanks !


----------



## alex08 (28 May 2015)

Some new pics :


----------



## alex08 (31 May 2015)




----------



## oviparous (31 May 2015)

Fantastic looking shrimp and tank!


----------



## banthaman.jm (1 Jun 2015)

Yet again the photo's are fantastic, would you mind posting what camera, lens and setting you use.
Jim


----------



## alex08 (1 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the kind words.

*Jim*, for this kind of close ups i can only use my Benq DC C1255 camera, macro mode. For FTS i now use a Canon 450D, hopefully i'll get some macro lens for it this year.


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Jun 2015)

Love the green one...


----------



## banthaman.jm (2 Jun 2015)

alex08 said:


> for this kind of close ups i can only use my Benq DC C1255 camera, macro mode. For FTS i now use a Canon 450D, hopefully i'll get some macro lens for it this year.



I have a canon 550D and macro lens, so it probably to do with the person behind the camera! even more impressed with the pics.
Jim


----------



## alex08 (7 Jun 2015)

The forest, in June :


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Jun 2015)

Hi Alex, Outstanding Scape  Wonderful photos


----------



## scootamum (7 Jun 2015)

Lovely shrimp, beautiful tank!


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jun 2015)

The Forest in June is simply stunning...


----------



## JohnC (8 Jun 2015)

Very cool.

A point about splitters. I'm not sure how you are intending to diffuser the co2 but I have just changed the co2 reg you have for the adjustable working pressure version from Co2art. The set pressure wasn't enough to give reliable and easily controllable output across the two bazookas I was running. It worked for a while but I kept having issues with a side stopping working or dropping off output. You may have a different experience however.


----------



## alex08 (25 Aug 2015)

John, i don't know why. Mine seems to work fine. I'm using flippers.


----------



## alex08 (6 Dec 2015)

The end of the year comes also with the end of this setup.
It was a beautiful journey.

I'll leave you guys with a letter :





And we'll continue our journey through the "forest" with another journal : Forest Dreams (coming very soon!).


----------



## jakkals (6 Dec 2015)

Awesome, thank you for sharing this, love this tread! Tank looks great!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Dec 2015)

Hi Alex, Wonderful Scape and photos in a fantastic Journal  Congratulations on your ranking


----------



## alex08 (8 Dec 2015)

Thank you so much.


----------

